# looking for a recipe for Landjäger



## rob sicc (Aug 4, 2014)

Does anyone have a good recipe (with instructions)  for Landjäger?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2014)

Rob Sicc said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe (with instructions)  for Landjäger?


Here's a post from the Master "NEPAS".

It doesn't give you a recipe, but it sorta shows how to go about it.

Much different than your run-of-the-mill sausage making----uses Cure#2, and long drying times.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104686/landjaeger-pt3

Bear


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Bear.


----------

